# ceasar 4 not installing



## aishwani1129 (Sep 10, 2007)

i have windows vista sp1 and i wanted to install the game ceasar 4 but its says it cannot install because i need service pack 2. but the requirments are windows XP sp2 or better. i have better so why is is not installing?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

The game doesn't officially support Vista. I think it needs dx9 to run (Vista comes with dx10). 

You'll probably need to install dx9 (directx 9) if you want to play it.


----------



## aishwani1129 (Sep 10, 2007)

i installed the dx9 but its not working still. any other tips?


----------



## celticspyrt (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello, This is an old post so I am hoping I will be able to get some answers still.
I have downloaded Ceasar IV form Direct2Drive.com. I was able to get the SP2 that was required to play however, when it starts the installation it asks for a serial number. It has 5 spaces that hold 4 characters. I was given a 32 character number. I have tried all kinds of variations but they are all invalid. I have written numerous tickets for support from this direct2drive and with no response other that automated. The phone number listed for them is also only a recording. I have tried everything to get a serial number to no avail. I am hoping you can please help me.

Kim


----------

